# .223/5.56 ammo



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

It started as a hunt for a deal on 1000rds bulk ammo, I've checked all my sorces the only ammo I found is outrageous, hell cheaper than dirt is on back order... Where's all the ammo gone???

Update!! I found what I was looking for disregard... Had to pay a little more than I'm used to but o well....


----------



## Embry (Sep 21, 2010)

Where if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Did you forget about what I have?


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Where did you wind up ordering from?


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Keep an eye out on Cabelas. Sometimes they discount their ammo and offer free shipping. Time it right and they will beat any price. They recently had PMC Bronze for $6.49.

Go to ar15.com and there is an ammo thread where folks continually update the cheapest place to get ammo online.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

PMC X-Tac- shipped to your door for $355 per 1000- Cabelas has it on sale for $6.99 a box... Use coupon 92FLAT for $5 shipping. Online sale only- Clayjunky 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo..._e326f963&WT.mc_id=al35987&rid=12&WT.tsrc=AFF


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> Did you forget about what I have?


Pm sent...


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

slickguns.com


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Miami Matt said:


> slickguns.com


Cool site thanks MM:thumbsup:


----------

